# a printer for my mac mini



## hildred (May 22, 2006)

how do i used a printer with my dell e 510/mac mini 0sx verison 10.3.3 right now i am used a hp psc 1600 all in one for dell so what do i need for my mac both unit is side by side i am used a mini usb kvm switch i have dsl so what do i need to make it akk worked thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, due to the lack of sentence structure, and pucuation, its hard to figure out excatly what it is you need, but i gather you want to be able to use your all-in-one dell printer with your mac and dell computer. well, i can tell you right now that the best thing is to have your windows computer share the printer, and have the mac look for the shared printer, and use it over a network. this is mainly because dell has no drivers for the mac so that it can use the printer if its connected directly to the mac. in fact, most dell branded printers will not even work with macs. so, if you can't get the mac to see, and use, the printer over the network when the dell pc is sharing it, then there isn't any standard way to get the mac to print with the dell printer. the best thing to do at that point is to save the files you want to print, and put them on a usb drive then open them on the dell pc and print them from there.


----------



## hildred (May 22, 2006)

ok thank you for that infor.


----------

